# How old were you when you first played Animal Crossing?



## Bluey (Nov 19, 2016)

I was 10, playing Wild World... I miss those good old days.


----------



## Mints (Nov 19, 2016)

I believe I was 13 or 14


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 19, 2016)

I think I was about 4, on the GameCube version


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 19, 2016)

Lol 28 with new leaf ! I feel old!


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

I believe I was 9 or 10 when I played Wild World.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 20, 2016)

I was 24 and started with New Leaf.


----------



## Relly (Nov 20, 2016)

I think I was about 15 when I started with WW


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 20, 2016)

itzafennecfox said:


> I think I was about 4, on the GameCube version



Me too! I surprisingly could read at 4, so why not play it? (My mom had to read it to my brothers and they're older than me XD)


----------



## jupisan (Nov 20, 2016)

I was 20 when Wild World happen that summer I was babysitting some cool kids.


----------



## Toot (Nov 20, 2016)

What was I... 11? My first AC game was that first one that came out on the GameCube a while back.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Nov 20, 2016)

I got my first Animal Crossing game when I was 7ish I think. I received Animal Crossing population Growing on the GameCube for my Birthday! I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## brickwall81 (Nov 20, 2016)

My aunt got me Wild World for my 8th birthday. I've never even heard of Animal Crossing. I think she just got it for me because it was about animals. Either way, here I am 10 years later and it changed my life forever. Lol


----------



## Timegear (Nov 20, 2016)

My first game was City Folk, and I got it for Christmas when I was either eight or nine. I've been on and off since then. :'D


----------



## Envy (Nov 21, 2016)

I was 13. Whoa. Can not believe it was 15 years ago.


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 21, 2016)

I started this year :3


----------



## Rory&Easton (Nov 21, 2016)

5 or 4 on gamecube with siblings, then continued on to wild world, then bought a wii and city folk, then waited an eternity and got new leaf on the day it came out!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

I believe I was about 11 years old when I first played Wild World


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 21, 2016)

I played the original Animal Crossing/"Population Growing" when I was around 11-12 (so around 10 years ago), it was a bit different for me that's for sure. I got a used copy from EB Games so it didn't come with the extra memory card. I probably didn't think I'd play another game in the franchise much but I'm pleased with the new things New Leaf brought and I felt it's been good for the franchise overall.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think I was about 6 or 7 years old, Wild World.


----------



## Otis601 (Nov 21, 2016)

I was 7 when I got ACWW  Can't believe it's been 8 years!!


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

I was about 7 years old when I got Population Growing in 2002 for Christmas. Wow. It's been 15 years.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 21, 2016)

It was back in January of 2014, so I was 9... golly, I was young

Golly, I'm still young (but hey i'm turning 13 at March so that's good I guess).


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2016)

About 12 when the GC version came out


----------



## BriHope03 (Nov 23, 2016)

19 XD I just started this year


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Nov 23, 2016)

Uh... 5, I think? I can't remember exactly when we got Population Growing but I know I was pretty little. I know I got Wild World a while after it came out, so we stuck with the GameCube one for a long time.


----------



## fenris (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I was like...  15?  Maybe 16?


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 25, 2016)

I was 8 or 9, playing my sisters copy of Wild World secretly


----------



## Nenya (Jan 15, 2017)

Last year...65


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 15, 2017)

March 2015, so I was 17.


----------



## Lady Avalyna (Jan 15, 2017)

I started with the original Animal Crossing for GameCube in 2002. Let's see... I was about 14 years old if I did the math correctly lol!


----------



## eastwest (Jan 15, 2017)

I think I was 8 when I played Wild World for the first time?


----------



## mocha. (Jan 15, 2017)

i think i was about 12? but didn't really get into it fully until about 14!


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 15, 2017)

I was 7 when I first played WW, and I quickly became very addicted. Good times...


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

4, maybe 5. I was playing the GC version all day every day! From the moment I woke up to the moment I fell asleep. While my siblings went to school... they were so jelly.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 16, 2017)

Pretty much 8 years, when my brother got Animal Crossing: Wild World for his birthday.


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (Jan 18, 2017)

I think I was around 13 when I first played Wild World, and after that I was hooked on the series. My mom got it for me for Christmas, thinking it was a city builder like game (I used to play a lot of those as a kid so I had a lot of them) but one where I also had to take care of animals. She was kinda right.


----------



## Goshi (Jan 18, 2017)

Four years old with the gamecube edition.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 18, 2017)

i was either 7 or 8


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I was about 13 or so. If only I knew how great it was, probably would've started playing before Wild World! Good times


----------



## Marilyn (Jan 19, 2017)

2004 (GameCube), so I was 20


----------



## opalskiies (Jan 19, 2017)

I was 2!! My parents got it for my when it came out on the GameCube in 2001. They got it to help my reading... at 2. :') (they were strict about learning). I remember being 5ish and constantly TTing to New Year's so my mom would send me 10,000 bells.


----------



## blueninjutsu (Jan 21, 2017)

my first game was city folk and i was around 11 or 12, not sure, but man how i loved that game.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Jan 21, 2017)

Would have been around 17 when I tried AC (WW) for the first time.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 21, 2017)

The first one I played was acnl (I joined the fandom way too late I know) and I think I was 10? Time goes by so quick I don't even remember haha


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 21, 2017)

I played the original Gamecube title when I was...8? I think? Maybe nine. I didn't have the patience to play through it though, so it quickly got abandoned. I don't know if New Leaf is just a better game, or I just have way more patience in my twenties, but I've been playing New LEaf on and off for 3 years, and I still love it.


----------



## Lilybells (Jan 22, 2017)

I played the gamecube one when I was maybe nine or ten? But I don't remember anything about it except the menu music. I remember the animal in the spotlight kinda scared me hahah. And I remember Blanca!! I loved drawing on her face!


----------



## Qwerty2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

I think I was about 7 when I played the GCN version.


----------



## Hbear (Jan 26, 2017)

I started ACNL when I was 17! I am now 18 LOL I found out about Animal Crossing way too late for my liking. I would've loved to played the originals, but I don't really have the patience for the older games if that makes sense? I would miss the New Leaf features too much lol


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 28, 2017)

I played the Game cube version. My son got me into it. He was 14.


----------



## biker (Jan 31, 2017)

28


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

17. I got acnl for Christmas so I've been playing for over a month


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 1, 2017)

Probably 9 or 10, me and my friends were obsessed with It!  7 years later and I still am, haha!


----------



## Angieyvonne (Feb 4, 2017)

I was actually 18. 24 now.


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 4, 2017)

I was 12, started playing the Christmas after Wild World came out. Oh the memories :')


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 5, 2017)

I was 6 years old playing city folk lol


----------



## AutumnWillow (Feb 7, 2017)

I think I was 9 when I first played Animal Crossing, it was the GameCube version.


----------



## luantoine12 (Feb 8, 2017)

I started when Wild World was released so wait 2005, woot I was 7!!


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 8, 2017)

10 I think, don't remember


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Feb 8, 2017)

3.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 8, 2017)

I had to be 6 or 7 years old when I played Animal Crossing for the GameCube. I didn't start getting into it around 10 though because my jerk of a brother always hogged the GameCube before he started playing on the PS2 more.


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 10, 2017)

I was 21 when I started _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_.  As kid and teenager I couldn't get into them.  _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ was the first I played more than ten hours (a _lot_ more than ten).


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 11, 2017)

Envy said:


> I was 13. Whoa. Can not believe it was 15 years ago.



it'll be 15 this September, unless you imported a Japanese cartridge or GameCube disc in 2001, otherwise the US saw it in 2002.


----------



## Takeru (Feb 11, 2017)

I started playing in 2004; I was 8.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 12, 2017)

pika62221 said:


> it'll be 15 this September, unless you imported a Japanese cartridge or GameCube disc in 2001, otherwise the US saw it in 2002.



It would be 14 in Australia (2003) and 13 in Europe (2004).


----------



## lizziety (Feb 12, 2017)

I started playing in 2002 when I was 5 
My best friend had it for the GameCube and introduced me to it 
I've been addicted ever since lol


----------



## arle (Feb 16, 2017)

it was christmas of...2003 I believe? my brother had gotten his gamecube and our first copy of animal crossing, we'd always thought the game a bit weird bc the original commercials for it were VERY strange. we ended up falling in love with it, as you can see XD i've played every game every since!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Feb 17, 2017)

26.... >>;; I just started playing my first one.


----------



## Flare (Feb 17, 2017)

14


----------



## Analena (Feb 18, 2017)

I was 7, been playing it ever since.


----------



## thehopefulgrim (Feb 19, 2017)

I was 7-8 when I got Animal Crossing City Folk. Oh, the memories..


----------



## Boccages (Feb 20, 2017)

It came out in September 2002 here. So I was 19 years old...


----------



## pixemi (Feb 20, 2017)

I got my first acnl copy when I was 18!


----------



## glow (Feb 20, 2017)

i think i played wild world when i was like 11 or 12


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2017)

I think I was 18... and I started with New Leaf. It may sound weird, but technically I have downgraded from that as I am now playing City Folk instead for some reason.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Feb 21, 2017)

I was 8. But it was Animal crossing new leaf, I'm so young compared to most of you lol


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't remember how old I was honestly, sometime in my early 20's. I did find some old pictures today though:




My WW map which I no longer have access to now.



My character in City Folk admiring the waterfall, this is before I started modifying my town through Homebrew.


----------



## newleafjupiter (Feb 21, 2017)

I think I was 9. 
I used to play ACWW on the DS Lite lmao.. 
I actually started playing it because at that age I met my bestfriend on the school bus (she was the new kid so i sat with her) and she was playing ACWW and I was like fascinated because I had never even heard of it and she brought it here from Scotland (she moved to Canada from Scotland when she was 11 and she ended up being my neighbour) so I was like omg can I buy that game here?! lol 
We actually just connected on ACNL last night ... 
She's 20 now and I'm 18 ahaha. 
AC makes bonds for life hahah


----------



## SpiritofAce (Feb 21, 2017)

I think I was around 6 when I started playing Animal Crossing - so probably in around 2008. I was definitely early into junior school. My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World. I remember playing it and loving so much, but at the same time not really having a clue what I was doing! I also remember believing hoax videos on Youtube that showed the character being able to get a Dog, or get married.  I also got my friends into Animal Crossing as I got a bit older. I'm 15 now. My mum still goes on at me sometimes for still playing these games saying I'm too old for it - but I don't that's a valid point. I like what games I like. And I love Animal Crossing.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 22, 2017)

The first time I played Animal Crossing was when I was eleven... ;w;


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2017)

oh gosh, it was back in 2002 with the gamecube game. I think I was 8 years old when I played my first animal crossing game.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 25, 2017)

I was 8 when I played WW. I'm now 20 :O


----------



## ivy7 (Feb 26, 2017)

It was sometime before I could read, before 6 or 7 years old. I played the heck out of the original game! I did fun stuff around the town like shaking trees and swishing my umbrella as it rained, and playing the NES games when I wanted to. My parents did the usual animal crossing stuff like fleshing out their houses and talking to villagers, and my slightly younger sister did the same things I did, I think.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

I was probably 7 or 8 when I first started playing Animal Crossing! I played it on the Gamecube all the time. I was obsessed with it, and usually stayed up late (when I wasn't supposed to) playing it until I'd pass out.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2017)

11 or 12 but i didnt get really into it until i was 13 when i played cf every day during summer


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 28, 2017)

I was about 10 when i started to play wild world, a few years after it came out, when I start it up it looks very alien to me now cause I'm so used to ACNL


----------



## Romaki (Feb 28, 2017)

Got my first game, Wild World, with 10.


----------



## mayoranika (Feb 28, 2017)

started animal crossing when i was 9-10


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 1, 2017)

The first time I played animal crossing, I was around 8-9 years old.  It's was at my best friend house on Wii console. ^^


----------



## easpa (Mar 1, 2017)

I think I was 7 or 8 when I first played Wild World?? It was the second DS game I bought after Pokemon Diamond anyway


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2017)

I was about 8 1/2 years old. I started out with Animal Crossing on the GCN. I actually played all the games in order: ANWW in May of 2008, ACCF in January 2009, and ACNL in May of 2014.

Fun Fact: I still have my original GCN town


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 24, 2017)

I was five or six. Played the original gamecube one and my town lasted until 2011/12 when my memory card corrupted, sadly.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 26, 2017)

12 or 13 with the GameCube version back in 2002/2003.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 26, 2017)

I was about twelve or maybe thirteen ?? 
I just started with New Leaf, a few months or so after it came out


----------



## Freya (Apr 27, 2017)

I was 10 or 11. I remember I thought the game was really weird at first so I didn't play right away. But a few months later I got super into it and I've been obsessed ever since.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 28, 2017)

9? City Folk.


----------



## Yaezakura (Apr 28, 2017)

Pretty old, actually. I was 24 before I even knew Animal Crossing really existed. It had just flown completely under my radar until my then-girlfriend bought me a copy of City Folk so we could play together.

Alas, the relationship with the girl ended a few years later. But my relationship with Animal Crossing is still going strong!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

I first started playing Animal Crossing (gamecube) when I was about 7 I believe. It was the very first game I really played. I would always watch my older brother play other games but I was too young to grasp how to play them. Animal Crossing was the very first one I played and learned quickly.

I've played every Animal Crossing game since!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2017)

I was 10 when I first played the GameCube Version of Animal Crossing.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 2, 2017)

6 or 7 on the Gamecube!


----------



## Fleshy (May 2, 2017)

around 10 when I first played wild world


----------



## lilraccoon (May 3, 2017)

around 13-14. new leaf was my first animal crossing game. my friend had the gamecube version but would never let me play it because she thought the animals looked "creepy" :/ and i never had a gamecube so i couldnt borrow it either.


----------



## Duzzel (May 3, 2017)

I suppose I was about 9 or 10 back on the Gamecube ~

The nostalgia is real, haha


----------



## FrancescaBynum (May 4, 2017)

I was 14 I guess.


----------



## mayorgeorgia (May 10, 2017)

I think I was about 6/7 with wild world


----------



## Espurr (May 10, 2017)

Elevenish playing New Leaf a month post-release. 
I em babbu.


----------



## Soigne (May 10, 2017)

10 on Wild World


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 10, 2017)

7 or 8, Gamecube


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

I'm fairly certain I was 12.


----------

